# Engine codes- P0321-p0322 help



## bgnout (Jul 20, 2002)

the codes r for 
P0321
ignition/distributor engine speed input
circuit range/performance
P0322
ignition/distributor engine speed input
circuit no signal
will i be spending alot of money to fix at vw 
let me know


----------



## bgnout (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Engine codes- P0321-p0322 help (bgnout)*

?


----------



## KrGs_MrN-Kusinagi0 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Engine codes- P0321-p0322 help (bgnout)*

its ur ignition its broke u need a new ignition or the wiring is bad to it typical of mexicanized german cars u get what u pay for well thats what i tell Volkswagen they want cheap labor then they are gonna get screwed on the cars on the 1s day god said let there be light then on the second he said u get the idea


----------

